# Need some prayers for my wife next week.. Having major liver surgery..



## aaronward9 (Jun 13, 2011)

Haven't been around here in a while and haven't posted in forever, but I want to ask you all to say a few prayers for my wife and I next week. She is having 60% of her liver cut out next Wedneday (the 22nd) and will be in the ICU for that whole day and night and will spend the next week in the hospital. She's never spent a night in a hospital before this.  I will post below what is going on. This is from an email that my dad created to send out to the family:

-          2 tumors were found in an MRI of Sarah's liver while screening her gallbladder. The tumors are 99% non-cancerous, but will be removed.  There were a total of 3 spots found on the MRI.  Two will be removed by this procedure.  The doctor believes the 3rd spot is a “ghost” or “shadow” that was cast off her aorta.  If not, he will inject it and “burn” it from the interior of the liver.
-          The surgeon will remove 60% of her liver (the right side); this is called a resection
-          The surgeon will also remove the gall bladder at this time; surgery is be done laproscopically and their will be a 4 to 5 inch incision through which the liver and tumors will be removed.
-          The doctor says that 90% of the liver will regenerate within 30 days (AMAZING!!!)
-          Sarah will be in the hospital for 4 to 6 days to monitor recovery and possible onset of infection
-          Sarah will be off of work for 8 weeks
-          She will have another MRI 3 months after surgery to check on the status of her liver related to regeneration, healing, etc.

All of this started when her gallbladder was acting up and went and had some tests done. After the MRI was done, she was sent to a specialist at Emory in Atlanta and this is when we found out what was going on. All of this has been caused by taking oral birth control! The big tumor is 6 cm around and the other is on the surface. 

This is a scary time for her, and me, so please pray for us!!  We just had our 1 year anniversary last week so this is definitely something we didn't want! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 13, 2011)

Yall are in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you both and praying for the Surgeons to be skilled and correct in their prognosis!!!

Emory DRs are top notch!!!!!!!!!! I pray for the best!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 13, 2011)

You got them.  Keep us posted.


----------



## david w. (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll send some up there for y'all.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Jun 13, 2011)

Prayers inbound...


----------



## maker4life (Jun 13, 2011)

Prayers for ya'll .


----------



## revrandyf (Jun 13, 2011)

Dear Lord, you are the great Physician.  I ask you to touch this woman with your loving and mighty hand of healing.  Guide the surgeon's hand and give him your divine wisdom.  Give comfort to her husband, family and friends.  I thank you, in Jesus' name.


----------



## germag (Jun 13, 2011)

Ya'll are absolutely in my thoughts and prayers. Everything will work out fine.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 13, 2011)

Praying for your wife.


----------



## locksmith912 (Jun 13, 2011)

I will include her in my prayers tonight brother. Everything will be alright. keep us posted.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2011)

Prayers for your wife and you...May HE guide the surgeon and his team.

Tell your wife your fellow Woody's member Sweetwater went through about the same thing in 1991. Gall bladder made pea gravel size stones...lodged themselves in every liver and pancreas duct shutting both down . My wife, office manager for an internal surgeon , saw I was turning yellow. 
12 hours surgery. 3 days ICU. 3 weeks hospital stay. 2 weeks nothing but ice chips(Tell your wife this is the worst part...by far).
I went into surgery with 60-40 odds. Quick onset. They didn't see the little stones on xray. They didn't know exactly. The doc thought gall stones, but also said my liver could be dying from disease..I'd be stitched up and told to make my peace. 

Tell your wife surgeons are very skilled. This is a very common surgery amongst internal docs. If she's healthy...keeps a good attitude(This is where you come in ...tell her there's nothing to fear. It's a hard road. She'll get sick of hitting that morphine button...getting your liver cut hurts...but she'll be fine.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

My prayers are added as well!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers being offered from over my way as well.  I hope that she can make a full recovery in a minimal amount of time so that you two can get back to your normal lives ASAP.


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent & Drs. right (I been there). The liver can take a lot and come back fast. Just be a memory by y'alls 2nd anniversary!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## coachrollo (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent to you and your wife for a speedy recovery


----------



## rutandstrut (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sargent (Jun 14, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## golffreak (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent...God Bless.


----------



## Money man (Jun 14, 2011)

Joining the chorus myself with prayers added for this young lady and this new family. .


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## patchestc (Jun 14, 2011)

done.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

's added


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 14, 2011)

Praying for your wife, you, the doctors and the family.  ................


----------



## secondseason (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent!  Please update us when you can!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 14, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 14, 2011)

Wonderful response to this request Y'all! My Prayers are added with these others. May God Bless the surgeon's efforts.


----------



## Gumswamp (Jun 14, 2011)

My families prayers are added as well.  Think positive and Trust in God.  I truly believe you will have MANY more Happy Years together.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 14, 2011)

Trust in the Lord and it's all blue skies . We trust and pray she will be fine


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 15, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2011)

More prayers sent.


----------



## turk2di (Jun 15, 2011)

Prayer's sent!


----------



## aaronward9 (Jun 16, 2011)

thank y'all for the prayers!  We head to Emory tomorrow for the Pro-Op appt. ( and to trade a gun along the way ) I'll keep y'all updated on whats going on!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 17, 2011)

prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 17, 2011)

You got them.  Please remember to keep us updated.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Any update?  Continuing to pray for you and your wife.


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 28, 2011)

Prayers sent....hope she is ok.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 30, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 30, 2011)

prayers from here


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep, been a while.  How's she doing?


----------

